# Summer ate bit of roasted garlic-should I worry???



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

Hi everyone, advice needed please!

While I was at work today and Summer was in my hubby's care for the day, she ate about 1/2 clove of roasted garlic he accidentaly dropped on the floor, I've read on one of the threads here, that garlic is toxic for dogs, but also that some people do give garlic to their dogs and they are fine, so now I'm not sure if I should worry or not??? She seems absolutely fine, the only change is her breath -it doesn't have that doggie odour but nice garlic smell  

Thank you x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Not really sure I have read that garlic isn't good for dogs yet they have it in some treats?? So not sure maybe call your vet to check or maybe Jojo can advise? Found this article so it seems to be ok in small doses http://www.natural-dog-health-remedies.com/garlic-for-dogs.html


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

All the liver cake recipes I have read have garlic in them, Tilly has always been fine with that. she hasn't eaten a ridiculous amount so I wouldn't worry too much, but give Jojo or your vet tomorrow for reassurance x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm sure it'll be fine... if she has eaten her own food, has had a drink of water and is acting normal she will be OK.
Dogs are masters/mistresses of eating a whole range of disgusting things with no ill effects at all. You'll know if it did upset her tummy when you get to poop time


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

thank you guys, I don't want to overeact, but I also don't wont to underestimate anything, she seems absolutely fine, ate her dinner, drinks well, doesn't seems affected, but it did made we worried, hubby tried to get it out of her mouth, but as it was roasted she ate it before he had a chance.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Caira said:


> thank you guys, I don't want to overeact, but I also don't wont to underestimate anything, she seems absolutely fine, ate her dinner, drinks well, doesn't seems affected, but it did made we worried, hubby tried to get it out of her mouth, but as it was roasted she ate it before he had a chance.


It's such a small amount that she should be ok. If she is eating etc...likely she is fine You have to be quick when you drop something Just keep an eye on her!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

We do worry about them  it means we're good puppy parents! Keep an eye on her. Little monkey!!


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

I think we will never use garlic, onion etc in our household again :ugh: and hubby will get rid of chives out of my herb garden tommorow too, as Summer seems way too interested in it for my liking and chives is apparently toxic too,so I rather have it gone


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Awww sad you can use garlic etc..just put a gate so she can't go in the kitchen when you are cooking that is what I do. Don't stop eating food you like just because of that. Molly picks up stuff outside all the time on walks so constantly digging in her mouth. I am sure there are more dangers out there than in the home. Forgive yourself it was an accident. When Molly had her seizure it was something she picked up on a walk and we are very vigilant but they are quick and you can't always get what they pick up. We love them and they worry us but they do bounce back! The other day she had 4 tiny crab apples in her mouth and I had no clue she was walking and I thought she looked puffy in the face opened her mouth and took them all out. It freaked me out cause she could of choked on them or something....she is like a squirrel sometimes Very sneaky too I watch her but you can't see everything.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm getting hungry reading this thread.  With a name like Summer it is no wonder she likes her vegetables! I don't think you need to worry though. Maybe put your herbs up in people level containers next season?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Petra I give mine garlic every week x

http://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/garlic-for-dogs-poison-or-medicine/


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Caira said:


> I think we will never use garlic, onion etc in our household again :ugh: and hubby will get rid of chives out of my herb garden tommorow too, as Summer seems way too interested in it for my liking and chives is apparently toxic too,so I rather have it gone


Can you put a fence around it so she can't get to it? I got plants ad they were supposedly safe but Lexi thinks it's a second meal after her kibble. After enough vomiting, I just put a fence around the plants.


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Can you put a fence around it so she can't get to it? I got plants ad they were supposedly safe but Lexi thinks it's a second meal after her kibble. After enough vomiting, I just put a fence around the plants.


I will have to do that, great idea, we are visiting my in laws today, so I will ask if they have any spare wood (they were just doing their fence) and I'll have my hubby to fence it off. 


To be honest she doest try to eat everything when she's out it the garden -leaves, grass,flowers etc..I don't have a clue why she's so obsessed with doing it, maybe she just enjoys how I chase after her to get it out of her mouth


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Caira said:


> To be honest she doest try to eat everything when she's out it the garden -leaves, grass,flowers etc..I don't have a clue why she's so obsessed with doing it, maybe she just enjoys how I chase after her to get it out of her mouth


I think that the whole eat everything stage is the same as babies go through when they just put everything into their mouths and you have to be hyper vigilant about them not trying to consume anything that might be a choking hazard.
The problem with puppies is that they move a heck of a lot faster than babies 
Really, really try not to encourage the chasing game - because they will almost aways win 
Make sure you have a treat in your pocket at all times (I smell like Barking Heads) as there is always some in my pocket 
Call your pup to you while holding treat and hopefully she'll bound towards you and spit out the leaf, dead bird wing, twig, bit of gravel etc etc to make room for the treat.
You can also work on getting her to sit when she is not right by you - that way if she has something and has legged it up the garden in an ideal world you can say 'Summer Sit' and she will, waiting in her sit for you to get to her and reward her. (you can also take the yukky thing waway at this point!)
Start by just saying sit at random times when she is only a step or two away from you, but not actually focused on you, use a hand signal - raising your hand - and saying sit as you step towards her. Try to just say sit once and then if necessary use a food treat to bring her head up and her bottom down. As soon as she sits say 'good sit' and give her the treat. Build up the distance between you. Be prepared to get to her and help her to sit initially, but the aim is that she sits where she is rather than coming to you and sitting.
This is a good basis for learning the emergency stop command which could be vital later on.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

I would always be inclined to call the vet to check because of her small size. 

It is inevitable with puppies that they will eat things (Gandhi has eaten a few things he shouldn't!) but when you know what has been eaten I think it's always best to ask the vet.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Don't know if they sell chesse like this in GB but we have processed cheese "slices" in individual plastic wraps. A slice in your pocket solved this problem for me. "Who wants cheese?" was almost always better than the dead snake or whatever it was he was dragging around. I used it to teach his emergency recalls and any time he was particularly great. Just check your pockets before you throw the wash in! Been there, done that. YUCK!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Don't know if they sell chesse like this in GB but we have processed cheese "slices" in individual plastic wraps. A slice in your pocket solved this problem for me. "Who wants cheese?" was almost always better than the dead snake or whatever it was he was dragging around. I used it to teach his emergency recalls and any time he was particularly great. Just check your pockets before you throw the wash in! Been there, done that. YUCK!


Yes we have this cheese - I'm always shouting or calling "cheese"
It gets my two to come to me every time .......... I bet people think my dogs names is cheese 
What's he doing with a dead snake???? Eek!! X


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Tracey, I want a video of cheese recall now


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly loves the kraft cheese slices that is what I wrap her pills in if she needs to take some. I make a little cheese ball with it and the pill in the middle


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lottierachel said:


> Tracey, I want a video of cheese recall now


I can't post videos!
And I have some good ones - I will get around to sorting myself out with photo bucket.... One day!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Petra, what has lovely Summer puppy been up to   

it is documented that garlic can be toxic for dogs but I think it's more about the amount eaten as many treats contain garlic, even my homemade liver treat have a small amount fo garlic in them and like Karen said she gives her dogs garlic each week. Just keep a close eye on her eating, drinking and toileting, but crossed paws it wasn't enough to cause any major concern. 

So she liked the chives in your garden, either fence them off if possible or train her not to go near them, just try not to make it a game, but more of a distraction away from this are of the garden, if that makes sense  or you could plant the chives in pots which are out of her reach if that makes you feel better, not give up your herbs Petra 

Give her a hug from me please xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Tinman said:


> I can't post videos!
> And I have some good ones - I will get around to sorting myself out with photo bucket.... One day!


Will need to try and remember how to lock the screen when you do  cos the videos are bound to be upside down


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

thanks everyone, it seems like Summer is absolutely fine, we've been watching her and haven't noticed any change in her eating, drinking or toileting, so seems to be ok 

JoJo the chives ended up on the compost, it was a quick fix solution. For some reason she was fascinated only by the chives and no other herbs, so I will grow them in a pot next year.

She's doing really well with sit and wait, but not so well if I actually need her to do it (like when I try to get the leaves out of her mouth) I now carry treats with me at all times, but unless she's pretty close to me to notice I have it, she doesn't really respond to it, but she's really clever, I'm sure she'll get it eventually


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Try the cheese word or just treat every time you give her one she'll soon learn that's what you mean xx


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I have always been puzzled by this. I called the vets before adding a small amount of powdered garlic to some homemade treats. They were confused as they said that garlic can also be good for dogs! So I agree it's probably to do with quantity. X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------

